

Ask HN: Please review our startup - timzon.com - jerome_timzon

Dear HN,<p>We went live a little while ago with http://timzon.com, a site currently focused on private collaboration using video.  The concept is to enable threaded asynchronous video discussions between a group of individuals.<p>&#60;elevator_pitch&#62;
The office is virtual yet effective working relationships require knowing each other.  While face-to-face time is ideal, companies are cutting down on travel... business challenges and complexity have outgrown traditional collaboration like email, phone and video conferencing.  Phones can't show the subject matter of a discussion.  Email is impersonal and easy to misinterpret (an emoticon doesn't get the message across) and business video communication is only real-time which doesn't solve the time zone challenge.<p>However, since showing or demonstrating something is often the only way to successfully collaborate, a better solution is required.
&#60;/elevator_pitch&#62;<p>You'll notice that it's entirely free at the moment; we're on the freemium plan and are working on the "mium" part.<p>Any and all feedback on http://timzon.com is highly appreciated.<p>Thank you!<p>Tony and Jerome (TimZon)
======
pedalpete
I'm not sure why this is, but when I first get to your site, i don't know what
to look at. My eyes are being dragged all over the place, and I had to
concentrate to read a single heading/paragraph.

You'd think with the big lettering you've used, and the layout (which is
good), this wouldn't be an issue.

The 'call to action' isn't clear enough. Could be that I'm just having a
strange day, but it isn't exactly clear to me what I'm supposed to do (and
yes, I see the (ready to begin/sign-up), but something about your overall
layout/design just isn't sitting right with me.

Sorry, wish I could explain exactly why.

~~~
jerome_timzon
Thank you for the feedback. I'm not sure how to interpret it... but it
probably means that we need to do some more work on the 'call to action' and
clean up the design a little bit. Thanks again.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
The link for direct clicking: <http://timzon.com>

~~~
jerome_timzon
Thank you.

------
bbuffone
Site looks cool. Don't like the iframe, makes it difficult to bookmark and
post links. Also the inside scrollbar is a bad idea.

~~~
jerome_timzon
The site is actually mostly one big Javascript (built using GWT). For easier
bookmarking, we will add special URLs to go directly to a specific video or
discussion. Thank you for the feedback, those are good suggestions.

------
releasedatez
When I'm on the "About Us" page, I couldn't find my way back home. The logo
image doesn't take me home.

~~~
tonytimzon
Thank you very much for the catch. Fixed.

